# Channa sp. Assam, succesful breeding



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi there,

I want to show u some pics of my sp. Assam (often wrongly called blue bleherie) family.

Enjoy:

























































Brucki


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

How the hell you do it........ Please explain the process involved with spawing these fish.. Did you cool them and then bring the temp way up? Please get soem full tank shots also..

Thanks

Timmy


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi timmy,

this is the only full tank shot available:









Rhe tank ist in the kitchen, 1,5 m away from the window, which was open very often the last winter.
My girlfriend did not want to go out smoking, so she did in the kitchen, with the window open.
Often she forgot to close it, and we do not use room heaters in thge kitchen.
So it was always cold in this room.
And the channa tank is not heated either, just by its ligthing, 15watts Neon.

I did not see the spawning, and coupling, i recognized the fry when changing water.
I took out the third channa (which was beaten up a bit more than usual).

The feedeing of the fry with ffeder eggs I could watch several times.
In addition to this I gave Artemia eggs,cyclops,moina, and by now they eat various moskito larvae (red,White,black).
The spawning startde when the first hot temperatures in April where over.
April was unusual hot here in Germany.

The tank is very dirty and full off blue(cyano algae), but the fosh dont care, some beleiev it helps them breed, when they are treated harsh in wintertime (less food, dirty water,cool water).

Brucki


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What size are the fish? What size is the tank??


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi,

some more pics, from just now.




























The parents are ten to twelve cm, and the tank has 50Liters/60cm long.

Brucki


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

That's fantastic man, very cool pics


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lucky to be you.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2006)

damn great job with those guys. looks like the babies are growing up quick.


----------



## jlocascio (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi
I have been trying to breed my channas but no luck. I did see little white worm like things swiming around. Are these frys. There the size of a needle. thanks Joe


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jlocascio said:


> Hi
> I have been trying to breed my channas but no luck. I did see little white worm like things swiming around. Are these frys. There the size of a needle. thanks Joe


Probably not, they might be planaria


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

man those are great loking fish.. i wish i could get me like 4 of them...i have a empty 150 jsut sitting here looking at me...


----------

